# dumb question about tines



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

when some one says g1 and g2 what does that mean
also what are the dorp tines
what all tines is there


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

The G1 is considered the brow tine. The G2 is the next one up the line and so on until you run out of points. The main beam does not have a G figure So if you shoot a 5x5 you will have a G1 G2 G3 and G4. I hope that makes sence. Also a drop tine will most of the time be considered an apnormal point but I am not sure if there are matching ones. I hope that helps a little


----------

